# It's REO's birthday today!!



## Magic (Jun 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Robin!



Hope you have a great one!



And remember, the numbers don't matter, only the fact that we make it another year matters (but you're a young chick still!)


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 7, 2011)

Glad I didn't miss this change to say Happy Birthday - hope its a great day for you! heck, celebrate all week! You deserve it LOL


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jun 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Robin! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## RenMac Farm (Jun 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Robin!! I hope you have a wonderful day spent with your loving family and horses!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 7, 2011)

To one of the kindest people on the planet


----------



## Mona (Jun 7, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROBIN!! *






*ENJOY YOUR SPECIAL DAY!!*


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you! Have a great one!


----------



## Jill (Jun 7, 2011)

Happy birthday, Robin!!!! Hope you're having a great day!!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 7, 2011)

HAVE A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROBIN!!!



















[


----------



## ohmt (Jun 7, 2011)

Happy birthday Robin!!


----------



## REO (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you!!!!!

Spent the last 2 days cooking. All for today! Just for Karrel & I.





Going to have a rack of ribs, my tater salad (to die for!) and a cherry cake!

I have cards, eCards, emails, over 110 birthday wishes on FaceBook and this thread!

I feel so loved and got the very best gift today, the gift of love!

Thank you all!


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Valerie (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I almost missed it!!!

Happy Birthday Robin!!! Hope you had a most excellent day!


----------



## weebiscuit (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope you had a really good day! Birthdays should always be special!!!


----------



## REO (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you! You all made me feel special. It really meant a lot!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 8, 2011)

Oooooo I missed this! Belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY Robin!

Hope your day was really special!





Anna


----------



## shane (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Robin, i just HAD to pop back to wish you a very happy birthday!!!!!!

you deserve it, xxxxxxx


----------



## Miniv (Jun 8, 2011)

Hope you had a wonderful Birthday, Robin.


----------



## REO (Jun 8, 2011)

Aw! Thank you for thinking of me!


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## bfogg (Jun 9, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ROBIN!!!





















Bonnie


----------



## REO (Jun 9, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!





TODAY is Johnny Depp's birthday!

OMG Johnny Depp!











I was born 6-7-63

And he was 6-9-63

It's neat because I never have to wonder how old he was when he made such & such movie!


----------



## wingnut (Jun 9, 2011)

As usual, I'm late to the party



Hope you had a great day!!


----------

